# Strange error when posting or linking....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Folks-in-Charge :wave:

I'm getting a most peculiar error when I either try to post a reply, or link to a new post from my email notifications.

The error thats reported is identical in both instances and I'm not right sure if it's something to do with my browser (Mozilla SeaMonkey, although I couldn't log in with I.E 8) or a forum hiccup - the error reported is:



> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/global.php(355) : eval()'d code:47) in [path]/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php on line 401
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at [path]/global.php(355) : eval()'d code:47) in [path]/includes/functions_vbseo_url.php on line 405


Everything was working fine when I visited last, but even after rebooting and deleting the browser cache, summat's up somewhere - The links to threads in the forum-sections are working fine, along with t'other forums I belong to









Any ideas anyone? :4-dontkno


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

yep same problem here


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah....same here, just noticed it today. May our Admin or web designer is doing some modifications?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's being dealt with by admin


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah we're all aware of it, please hold tight while the Admin work on it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto... Errrmmm.... Any chance of a nice young lady to hold tight onto? :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Righto... Errrmmm.... Any chance of a nice young lady to hold tight onto? :grin:


I wish!!

I couldn't get in last night either....looks like things are getting back to normal.:grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd just like to state; if you all had TSF set to keep you logged it - you wouldn't have this problem of not being able to log in, this is what I have all the time, since I navigate back and forth to TSF within seconds I need to stay logged in and it works for me.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the problem appears to be solved but bear in mind that a few things might not be quite right. Should you experience anything amiss, let us know.

Thx


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So far no problems, all the symptoms I was getting seem to have gone ray:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Same here, problems are gone. I am posting quite fine


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's the way it should be but good old Murphy is still lurking somewhere close by, waiting for us to prove his famous law once again .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't you ban him from the forum? :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

The problems seemed to have been solved, looked to me like a PHP error which could easily be corrected if your good with PHP (trust me, I had so many of these types of errors when coding games...)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: nice try ...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Can't you ban him from the forum? :grin:


Wrong thread...or are you trying to combine the banning thread with the questions thread?? Now you got me doing it... OK this is the new thread and will be called questionable banning...:grin:



> The problems seemed to have been solved, looked to me like a PHP error which could easily be corrected if your good with PHP (trust me, I had so many of these types of errors when coding games...)


It may seem easy, but at least one of the bosses was up very late (or early) this morning and Jason deserves a round of applause and a well deserved thank-you. The same goes for any other member of the staff involved in the "emergency" maintenance that went on behind the scenes.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

SABL said:


> Wrong thread...or are you trying to combine the banning thread with the questions thread?? Now you got me doing it... OK this is the new thread and will be called questionable banning...:grin:
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem easy, but at least one of the bosses was up very late (or early) this morning and Jason deserves a round of applause and a well deserved thank-you. The same goes for any other member of the staff involved in the "emergency" maintenance that went on behind the scenes.


They do deserve a round of applause because it may be easily fixed but finding the bloody thing sometimes can take a year to do and early in the morning, it's hard to open your eyes let alone edit php codes...

Well done to the admin team for all there hard work they put into TSF...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll 2nd that! :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

To stop this thread going to off-topic, I made a new one where you can thank the admin team lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*What??* A thread go off topic?? *Never!!*

:hijacked:..and the OP says..:rippedhan

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

In a certain section, I had 2 of mine go off-topic in one day and get locked by the Manager...

Now I make sure to keep On-Topic or else a TSF hitman will get me


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol at the smilies.

We're going even more off-topic about Off-topicness. I can see a ban-hammer approaching so get back on-topic


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: isn't great when people communicate :laugh:

Love those smilies .. must go back and reap a few 

:wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> :lol: isn't great when people communicate :laugh:
> 
> Love those smilies .. must go back and reap a few
> 
> :wave:


I also like the lots of smilies...

...your getting this topic off-topic again... :upset: :laugh:

...The close-hammer is getting even closer now


----------

